# Did anyone buy the recent Lidl Parkside Glue gun?



## Rorschach (13 Dec 2016)

I posted a while back about wanting a new glue gun and this one popped at lidl at just the right time. My sister bought it for me as a birthday present so I only just got it in hand.
Model number is PHP 500 D2. Off the bat it feels really good, well made, good trigger, sturdy in the hand. Comes with 3 nozzles though I expect I will only ever use one size anyway.
Comes with a nice stand but the powering method is a little odd and I wondered if others had bought it and thought the same? You can plug the cord direct into the glue gun, as you would expect, but you can also plug the cord into the base unit and plug the gun into that on a weird kind of tilting power connector. It's not terribly ergonomic and I personally wonder what the advantages are to this method over a simple stand. It certainly doesn't make it easier to use "cordless" since you could simply pull out the power cord if you did want to go cordless and anyway the gun cannot store any power so once you disconnect you will only have a limited availability of the hot gun before it goes cold.
For little jobs with my old gun (hard wired) I would unplug it and take it to the job for quick bits in awkward places, this new gun doesn't seem to be able to do any more than that. Anyway, would be interested to hear thoughts on that. As I said gun itself looks good and I look forward to testing it out soon.

You can get a good overview in the vid here if you are interested, shows the weird power arrangement.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AneFuJsdGqQ&t=24s


----------



## galleywood (14 Dec 2016)

I have the same glue gun and agree with your comments.

I assume that Parkside have designed it so as to be able to connect/disconnect it from the power supply, when used in the cradle, for those people that might be wary of pulling out the live flex from the back of the gun, in order to go cordless.


----------



## Rorschach (14 Dec 2016)

galleywood":1nyxell4 said:


> I have the same glue gun and agree with your comments.
> 
> I assume that Parkside have designed it so as to be able to connect/disconnect it from the power supply, when used in the cradle, for those people that might be wary of pulling out the live flex from the back of the gun, in order to go cordless.



Yes you might be right there, sort of like the cordless kettle principle, you are still pulling the "cable" from a live appliance, but it seems ok because it's on a special base.

What are your thoughts on the gun since you have had it longer than me?


----------



## galleywood (14 Dec 2016)

My wife uses it for montages and some aspects of flower arranging/table displays and says that it has performed well.
I have only used it once to temporarily tack two items together.


----------

